# Updates and Happenings - January, 2010



## pjk (Jan 7, 2010)

Updates and Happenings - January, 2010
Below are updates from the last several weeks:

The Wiki
I've implemented a reCAPTCHA system on the wiki. I've also enabled editing to be done by guests (non-logged in users). If you have something of value to add, please feel free to create or modify the existing pages that are there. Additionally, the Speedsolving Wiki has been upgraded to 1.15.1.

Software Forum
By request, a new software forum has been added to Speedsolving.com. This is the place to discuss software related to puzzles, such as simulators, solvers, and timers.

VisualCube - Dynamic Cube Images
Conrad Rider (user 'Cride5') has built very nice Dynamic Cube Image generator, which you can find more details about here. He has allowed Speedsolving.com host a copy of it and has also built a nice integration for the Speedsolving Wiki, which you can find here. It will not only generate various images of the algorithms specified, but will also verify that the algorithm inputted belongs to the group that's selected. You can expect this to implemented into the wiki more over the next several months. If you'd like to use it on the forum, simple use the "cube" tags, using the parameters found at the bottom of this page. For example:
[noparse][/noparse]

Will return this:


Speedsolving.com Interviews
Several more interviews have been added to the Interview page. Every few weeks we interview a Speedsolving.com - mostly people who have been requested. You can make requests for who you want to see interviewed here.

Become a Premium Member for Donating
Interested in helping children go to school in Guatemala and in return getting premium membership on Speedsolving.com? Donate to a charity today! Anyone who donates more than $10 will become a Premium Member. Please see: Donate to Charity and Become a Premium Member

Future Projects:
- Individual Post Rating
- Integration of navbar on wiki
- Formation of equations on forum and wiki 
- Auto-Search similar threads while creating post (AJAX)
- BBcode to generate applets for algorithms on forum


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 7, 2010)

its 2010...

EDIT: ty =]


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> its 2010...
> 
> EDIT: ty =]



I didn't even notice that haha!! 

Love the


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 8, 2010)

This new 'cube' function looks like it's going to work wonders this year. 

Looking forward to seeing it used around the forums!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesomely epicly cool.


----------



## (R) (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Caedus (Jan 8, 2010)

(R) said:


>


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2010)

Can't see the cubes cause the cube tag is broken, produces broken HTML like this:

<a href="http://www.speedsolving.com/visualcube.png?bg=t&amp;alg=M2S2E2" target="_bl*ank"<img* ...

Please add the closing ">" to the opening a-tag.


----------



## pjk (Jan 8, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Can't see the cubes cause the cube tag is broken, produces broken HTML like this:
> 
> <a href="http://www.speedsolving.com/visualcube.png?bg=t&amp;alg=M2S2E2" target="_bl*ank"<img* ...
> 
> Please add the closing ">" to the opening a-tag.


Ah, thanks for pointing that out using a browser that renders only correctly  I fixed that mistake.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2010)

Works now and looks good, thanks!


----------



## pjk (Jan 31, 2010)

pjk said:


> Become a Premium Member for Donating
> Interested in helping children go to school in Guatemala and in return getting premium membership on Speedsolving.com? Donate to a charity today! Anyone who donates more than $10 will become a Premium Member. Please see: Donate to Charity and Become a Premium Member


This is the last chance to donate to charity, and in return, get a premium membership on Speedsolving.com. 

Please see the links above, as well as this post for more info.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 31, 2010)

pjk. Are you in need for a new newsletter person?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/visualcube.png?&bg=t&alg=r2l2u2b2d2


----------



## Stefan (Feb 1, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


>



Sandbox?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5626


----------



## pjk (Feb 2, 2010)

pjk said:


> The Wiki
> I've implemented a reCAPTCHA system on the wiki. I've also enabled editing to be done by guests (non-logged in users). If you have something of value to add, please feel free to create or modify the existing pages that are there. Additionally, the Speedsolving Wiki has been upgraded to 1.15.1.


After testing this out for a little while, we've decided to disabled anonymous editing. If you're interested in contributing, simply create an account and login.


----------

